# CBD oil and dogs.



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

I would like to break through the stigma of the CBD oil subject. In my situation it came up recently as my V is facing a cancer situation. Thru my own research I see it fits more towards pain relief, anxiety and such. It was suggested that it can also help in her fight with cancer, but I can't find any research results supporting this subject. Anyone using the CBD oil? What's your experience on this and results?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I have tried it to help with a dogs anxiety. 
While it didn't help her, others have said it helped their dogs. 
It's tough to find any real research on cbd. 
I am hoping that changes.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I;m considering using it for myself!


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

There's no "Stigma" for me personally, but until there's much more research on the effects of CBD on dogs particularly, I won't use it nor recommend it's use. Recall that it is psychoactive, and that dogs brains are wired differently than ours, so its unreasonable to assume the effects on them would be the same as us. See also: Chocolate.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

if i had to i would rather use CBD than medication. it is the made from the non hallucinate part of the plant.

then again, for full disclosure i am the type of person who resists taking pain medication and drinks double amount of clean water for headache. 

i have a lot of lavender planted in my backyard and the dogs love rubbing against them... 

by any chance you have a holistic vet in your area who could help with consultation? it must be frustrating fighting the disease your pup has and fully understand that you are trying to get all stones turned for your V!


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

https://cannanine.com/cbd-oil-for-vizsla-how-cbd-from-hemp-can-help-your-vizslas-joint-pain-more/


Don't you just love the Vizsla in the picture attached to the above piece?


----------



## MaxB (Mar 11, 2019)

We all take CBD oil here in this house. Maggie has a premium canine version, which is more expensive than the one we take. My husband has a masters in neuroscience, he was also a rock star, drug taking drummer in his day, as well as a joint smoking creative type. I enjoyed the odd joint when I was a smoker. The research is showing that we have the brain receptors for CBD already, as do most mammals. Current cannabis for smoking is entirely different, it is much stronger than we were used to a decade ago, and is causing psychosis in regular users because many of the plants have been 'bred' to give a better/stronger high. But CBD oils can have the opposite effect. 

my daughter also takes CBD oils to help her sleep. She suffers terribly from anxiety, and finds since taking the oil that she is sleeping better. I will say since we started Maggie on it, we are managing to get out of the house for an hour here and there without her, but that may not entirely be down to the CBD oil.


----------



## InTheNet (Jun 1, 2016)

We have had success with it for our cats pain management. 
We did try on our male when he dislocated his hip to help calm him. We are not sure if it helped.
We would try again if the need arose.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

The link is from the FDA, and does not include much on animals. Like most things, we may not know the full risks for years.
I love doing natural over pharmaceutical, when possible. We all need to keep in mind. Natural does not always relate to it being safe. 
Some owners are even over doing natural known anti-inflammatories, and the dogs are getting stomach ulcers.
https://www.fda.gov/consumers/consu...bout-products-containing-cannabis-or-cannabis


----------



## Jlpaez3 (Feb 5, 2017)

I started giving CBD oil to my shih tzu for arthritis a few years ago. It has done wonders for him. I use it on my Vizsla as needed. It is known to have healing properties and is anti inflammatory. I would say why not use it. Just make sure you are using full spectrum CBD. Do not be fooled by something a brand is calling CBD but is made from hemp seeds. It has to come from the flower. That is where the medicinal properties are. CBD has a minute amount of THC if any at all so it is not psychoactive. Something else I have read that people have given to dogs with cancer is golden turmeric paste. Good luck.


----------



## zeeshanmajestic (Jul 13, 2021)

Jlpaez3 said:


> I started giving CBD oil to my shih tzu for arthritis a few years ago. It has done wonders for him. I use it on my Vizsla as needed. It is known to have healing properties and is anti inflammatory. I would say why not use it. Just make sure you are using full spectrum CBD. Do not be fooled by something a brand is calling CBD but is made from hemp seeds. It has to come from the flower. That is where the medicinal properties are. CBD has a minute amount of THC if any at all so it is not psychoactive. Something else I have read that people have given to dogs with cancer is golden turmeric paste. Good luck.


i agree with this, I have also used cbd for pain for my dog and have seen good results with them, it's best to select a good brand and not go with any fake cbd product,


----------



## timothymoffin (Aug 4, 2021)

I have a puppy. My dog is six months old and lately, I have started to notice that she is experiencing stress. cbd dog treats Can Cbd for dogs help my pet?


----------



## Sophie01 (12 mo ago)

gingerling said:


> There's no "Stigma" for me personally, but until there's much more research on the effects of CBD on dogs particularly, I won't use it nor recommend it's use. Recall that it is psychoactive, and that dogs brains are wired differently than ours, so its unreasonable to assume the effects on them would be the same as us. See also: Chocolate.


THC is psychoactive, not CBD. I take CBD oil and can verify that personally. We have given our 6 month old V CBD (for dogs) oil before doing training or going into a social situation where she will get super excited. I think it does help her better pay attention to commands, I really do. But she still rips around all over the place, and I'm glad of that. She's hysterical when she's dashing around our big yard! And she's such an easy train. Smart and loves to please you. We just love our Sophie!!


----------



## timothymoffin (Aug 4, 2021)

Gabica said:


> if i had to i would rather use CBD than medication. it is the made from the non hallucinate part of the plant.
> 
> then again, for full disclosure i am the type of person who resists taking pain medication and drinks double amount of clean water for headache.
> 
> ...


Hi I'm looking for anyone who has used CBD oil for seizures. I have read a lot of information and the research I can find says it does help dogs in controlling them. My 9-year-old GSD (Cajun) had two seizures within an hour this week and has been put on Keppra until she sees the neurologist to rule out a brain tumor. The unfortunate thing is it is knocking this otherwise very active happy girl out. All she wants to do is sleep. I would appreciate hearing from anyone who has had success or otherwise with CBD oil and controlling seizures. Thanks in advance.


----------

